# Does Anyone Make Their Own Mustard?



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I make a Banana-Pepper Mustard but would like to try making a Whole Grain Mustard too. I would appreciate any recipes you are willing to share 

Thanks!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Check out all these links...lots of good looking recipes...

http://pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=make+your+own+mustard


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

There is a monastery nearby that makes specialty mustards for sale, and one of the farmer's markets had a class on making mustard years ago, but I missed it because I had to work. Huh, should have taken the day off!
I would love to make my own, but haven't yet. Mustard is grown and harvested near my house, and I enjoy watching the crop every year.
My ketchup is pretty good but not exactly like the commercial stuff, and the texture isn't smooth enough to pass it off as "ketchup" to the grandkids.
Kit


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 25, 2013)

I grind my own (from Penzys) yellow and brown Canadian mustard seeds.
For ~ 1.5 pints:
10 Tbs Ground yellow mustard seeds
8 Tbs Ground brown mustard seeds
4 Tbs Hot yellow mustard flour
.75 cups Whiter vinegar
.50 cups Cider vinegar (more or less to adjust consistency)
4 tbs Grated horseradish (optional)
2 Tsp Kosher salt
1.5 Tsp Dill weed
1 Tsp Turmeric (for color, thickening and emulsification)
.5 Tsp Cinnamon
.5 Tsp Allspice
3 Tsp Granulated garlic
1.5 Tsp Coriander
4 Tbs Cane sugar
6 Tbs Honey

I mix all of the dry ingredients, then blend in the white vinegar and honey.
Finally add cider vinegar to bring to a catsup-like consistency.
Needs to sit for a week or two for flavors to meld.
Will thicken over time and can be thinned with boiled water.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

And then what, justplainbill? Do you BWB in canning jars? With all that vinegar, I wouldn't think it would have to be pressure canned. Is it pretty stable in the fridge when you open a jar?
What do you grind your mustard seeds with? And how small?
Sorry, all these questions!
Kit

Edited: Oh! Originally I read that "10 pounds yellow mustard seed" and "75 cups white vinegar" - never mind! So, do you have to pressure can? (Really! I'm going to the optomologist Monday! New glasses!)


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 25, 2013)

KIT.S said:


> And then what, justplainbill? Do you BWB in canning jars? With all that vinegar, I wouldn't think it would have to be pressure canned. Is it pretty stable in the fridge when you open a jar?
> What do you grind your mustard seeds with? And how small?
> Sorry, all these questions!
> Kit
> ...


I grind the mustard seeds to a semi fine consistency using Pleasant Hill Grain's Family Grain Mill .








I do not cook the preparation and have had no trouble storing it unrefrigerated.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your input and recipes 

GrannyG, those sure look good!

Kit.S, I've made my own ketchup too. I think the trick is using corn syrup to make it taste more like commercial. Wanted to avoid that. Oh, and I thought that Justplainbill's recipe called for 10 pounds too! I had to check that one again.

Justplainbill, thank you for sharing that recipe! It sounds so tasty!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I remember that some years back there was someone on this forum that experimented with making mustard at home. She wrote that it tasted great but to be very careful not to take a big whiff after grinding the mustard seeds: the aroma is too pungent to take big breaths.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 25, 2013)

ajaxlucy said:


> I remember that some years back there was someone on this forum that experimented with making mustard at home. She wrote that it tasted great but to be very careful not to take a big whiff after grinding the mustard seeds: the aroma is too pungent to take big breaths.


Penzeys yellow & brown mustard seeds are pretty mild. Their Oriental mustard powder is quit zippy and full strength would make a effective mustard plaster 

Per Penzey's online catalog-
Mustard Powder
One of the oldest known culinary and medicinal spices, the Romans and Greeks were believed to have used table mustard as we do today. The oldest known recipe was written in the 1st century AD.
When making mustard, use stainless steel, glass or ceramic utensils and containers (aluminum gives mustard an odd flavor). For a standard thickness, use 8 parts mustard by volume to 7 parts liquid. Mustard is very hot when first mixed, and then mellows with age. Refrigeration nearly stops the mellowing process. For a nippy, but not overpowering mustard, store at room temperature for 6 weeks, then move to refrigerator. Try 4 weeks for hot mustard and 8 weeks for mild. An easy starter recipe is 1 Cup regular mustard powder (4 oz. by weight), 3 fl. oz. vinegar, 3 fl. oz. cool water, Â½ tsp. salt, and 1 TB. honey. Mix until smooth, then pack in glass jars. Feel free to experiment. For Chinese restaurant-style mustard, mix 8 parts Oriental powder with 7 parts water. Let stand 10 minutes for heat and flavor to develop.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

*I've been making this Homemade H**oney Mustard a long time now and my family love it. very quick and easy , I've got a grain one as well once I dig it out I type it up and post it, MM *



Â© Mick Blake 1986 




*Homemade Yellow Mustard (mid)*

1/2 cup yellow mustard powder 
3/4 cup Braggs &#8482; apple cider vinegar 
3 Egg yolks
1/3 cup water 
1 1/2 tsp. Sugar
Â½ tsp white pepper
2 tsp Cornstach
To make honey mustard, mix the homemade yellow mustard with local honey at a 50:50 ratio.

I also mix in a teaspoon of turmeric to add a little flavour plus colour and a teaspoon of Allspice for that flavour of a hint of mystery 










Plus this is a quick honey mustard dipping sauce we used in our cafe for buffalo wings & fried Cheese sticks


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

*Here are my two Grainy Mustards I make hope you like. MM *

*Homemade wholegrain mustard (Mild Sweet)*

*Â© Mountain Mick Blake*
*50g (Â¼ cup) yellow mustard seeds 
45g (Â¼ cup) brown mustard seeds 
125ml (Â½ cup) white wine vinegar 
Â¼ tsp ground allspice 
Â½ tablesp brown sugar, or to taste 
Â¼ tsp salt, or to taste*

*Step 1 Place yellow and brown mustard seeds the bowl of a food processor and process until coarsely ground.*
*Step 2 Add vinegar, allspice, sugar and salt, and process until combined but still grainy in texture. Taste and season with extra sugar or salt, if desired.*
*Step 3 Spoon into sterilised jars, seal, label and date. Store at room temperature for 1 or 3 week for the flavour to develop and mature before using.*

*Homemade wholegrain beer mustard*

*Â© Mountain Mick Blake*
*50g (Â¼ cup) yellow mustard seeds 
45g (Â¼ cup) brown mustard seeds *
*Â½ cup Cider vinegar,*
*Â¼ cup of a Malty beer*
*Cover in bowl with cling wrap and let the seeds step & softened at room temperature for at least 8 to 12 hours*
*now add about Â¼ to Â½ cup brown sugar for a little less bit now zip in a food processer for 30 second for grainy to a minute for a little smoother but still with lots of grains. Great on Greman bratwurst & Hot-Dogs. *


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 25, 2013)

Mountain Mick said:


> *I've been making this Homemade H**oney Mustard a long time now and my family love it. very quick and easy , I've got a grain one as well once I dig it out I type it up and post it, MM *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing. What is the 'shelf life' of this mustard?


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi,

If you canned it up to 12months or more. I only make it in small batches which can last 3 to 6 month in fridge (uncanned). but honestly it doesn't last a week around here and I've got to make a new batch which I will have to go and make. MM


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Plus for those that like it hot! you can add 1 teaspoon of Caynene Pepper which will give you a really nice hot mustard try it with my *Homemade wholegrain beer mustard*you love it. and yes you can heat up any of your mustard recipes with a teaspoon or two of Caynene Pepper, have fum MM


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I made it exactly once - 30 years ago. Back then, before the internet, I found a recipe in an old book at the library that called for boiling the mustard seed with vinegar and then putting it all in the blender. I was so excited! I pulsed the blender, opened the lid, stuck my nose in and took a deep deep breath - and then vomited explosively for longer than you want to know. Mmmm. Mustard gas.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Mustard Gas is not made from Mustard seeds it Sulfur mustard and Sulfur mustard is the organic compound with formula (Cl-CH2CH2)2S. When used in impure form, such as warfare agents, they are usually yellow-brown in color and have an odor resembling mustard plants, garlic or horseradish, hence the name. 

Mustard gas refers to several manufactured chemicals, including sulfur mustard, that do not occur naturally in the environment. Not made out of mustard seed


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Cathleenc from what you posted I would say you just made a super strong batch of hot Mustard:teehee:,(like my mother-in-law she is German and her's would burn your noise off) and just like if you put to much hot mustard on your ham sandwich it will take your breath away momentarily. I would try making my Beer Mustard and don't stick your noise overr the blender. MM:nanner:




cathleenc said:


> I made it exactly once - 30 years ago. Back then, before the internet, I found a recipe in an old book at the library that called for boiling the mustard seed with vinegar and then putting it all in the blender. I was so excited! I pulsed the blender, opened the lid, stuck my nose in and took a deep deep breath - and then vomited explosively for longer than you want to know. Mmmm. Mustard gas.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 25, 2013)

Mountain Mick said:


> Hi Cathleenc from what you posted I would say you just made a super strong batch of hot Mustard:teehee:,(like my mother-in-law she is German and her's would burn your noise off) and just like if you put to much hot mustard on your ham sandwich it will take your breath away momentarily. I would try making my Beer Mustard and don't stick your noise overr the blender. MM:nanner:


Guess she's not Bavarian (Bayerisch). I started making mustard because Hengstenberg senf is too expensive in the USA.
Now if I could only make my own Williams-Christ Birnenbrand .... The last 500ml bottle of that stuff cost me 19.50 Euro.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thank you Mountain Mick  I had a feeling you might post, your recipes sound great too!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thank you Mountain Mick  I had a feeling you might post, your recipes sound great too!

Thanks again everyone!


----------

